# Woodstock Franklin Gas Stove



## Firecracker77 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got a terrific deal on a factory demo Woodstock Franklin with remote control.  It's being used to heat a 900 sq foot basement.  Won't be installed for at least a week, but I think it's nice looking.  I heat a small office building with a Hearthstone Heritage, but wood heat is not practical where I live.  Anyone have experience with this particular gas stove?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum. It may be a while, if ever, before you hear from someone with that stove. Which is a nice stove by the way. The traffic through here for gas heaters isn't very high volume.


----------

